# Bush's Uber driver: He was 'nice' but I'm still voting Hillary



## headtheball (Jan 26, 2015)

*Bush's Uber driver: He was 'nice' but I'm still voting Hillary*

*http://mashable.com/2015/07/16/jeb-bush-uber/*

*







*


----------



## headtheball (Jan 26, 2015)

Bush tweeted a photo and said he "rode shotgun" in the car, adding that he gave him a five-star review.

Shotgun.... What a ****** move.


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

headtheball said:


> Bush tweeted a photo and said he "rode shotgun" in the car, adding that he gave him a five-star review.
> 
> Shotgun.... What a ****** move.


I actually prefer it when PAX ride shotgun.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Cheapass.. Couldn't afford a higher up service such as uber black or select... 

And I'm sure 5 stars was the tip.


----------



## headtheball (Jan 26, 2015)

UberComic said:


> I actually prefer it when PAX ride shotgun.


 I hate it. 
Like we are buddies or something. 
Promotes talking and the dreaded, end of ride hand shake.


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

Prefer the fist bump but I never turn down the hand shake. I always use sanitizer right after. The tips we rarely get were also held in those dirty hands.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

The driver had NO idea who Bush was until they arrived at their destination.....

A few things come to mind,

Bush needs to work on having the working man recognize him and not just the CEOs, Joe Shmoe is also a voter.

The driver didn't see the limo following him around with Fifty bodyguards?

Can anyond get a hold of this driver and have him give his views on Uber? Lets get some driver PR with his 15 minutes of fame.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Chicago-uber said:


> Cheapass.. Couldn't afford a higher up service such as uber black or select...
> 
> And I'm sure 5 stars was the tip.


I guess you don't get it - he wasn't in need of an uber - I'm sure he can afford whatever he needs. Some people are clueless.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> Cheapass.. Couldn't afford a higher up service such as uber black or select...
> 
> And I'm sure 5 stars was the tip.


Nailed it....


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

headtheball said:


> I hate it.
> Like we are buddies or something.
> Promotes talking and the dreaded, end of ride hand shake.


Lol. Think I had that dreaded hand shake once. That said, I love it when they ride up front. Mixes things up.


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

Chicago-uber said:


> Cheapass.. Couldn't afford a higher up service such as uber black or select...
> 
> And I'm sure 5 stars was the tip.


Just his campaign team trying to portray him as a man of the people. Like, how Jay-Z takes the subway in NYC, except that's, well, real.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

berserk42 said:


> Just his campaign team trying to portray him as a man of the people. Like, how Jay-Z takes the subway in NYC, except that's, well, real.


Don't try to explain it to the far left ideologues- they wet their pants anytime they can put the other side down - it is just so immature.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Choochie said:


> I guess you don't get it - he wasn't in need of an uber - I'm sure he can afford whatever he needs. Some people are clueless.


That makes him a disgustingly cheap cheap ass.
He probably 4☆ the driver for not having a bigger car, because we all know the pax that promises a 5☆ is a liar.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

what a horrible driver.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

ATX 22 said:


> That makes him a disgustingly cheap cheap ass.
> He probably 4☆ the driver for not having a bigger car, because we all know the pax that promises a 5☆ is a liar.


Must be lonely in Texas - or that's right Austin is different


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Choochie said:


> Must be lonely in Texas - or that's right Austin is different


Greatest city in the state. 
Why must it be lonely?


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

headtheball said:


> *Bush's Uber driver: He was 'nice' but I'm still voting Hillary*
> 
> *http://mashable.com/2015/07/16/jeb-bush-uber/*
> 
> ...


^^^
Nice to see that the driver had his GPS on. 
Also looks like he's tailgating.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

headtheball said:


> *Bush's Uber driver: He was 'nice' but I'm still voting Hillary*
> 
> *http://mashable.com/2015/07/16/jeb-bush-uber/*
> 
> ...


^^^
Maybe if he gets Hillary in the car, he'll be able to school her on how to use a GPS, run a fax machine and that you can have more than one email address on a cell phone.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

observer said:


> The driver had NO idea who Bush was until they arrived at their destination.....
> 
> A few things come to mind,
> 
> ...





berserk42 said:


> Just his campaign team trying to portray him as a man of the people. Like, how Jay-Z takes the subway in NYC, except that's, well, real.


He shops in the local grocery store by himself near my house, he stops and talks to anyone that wants to, he isn't a reclusive person at all. It is sad some people only see "Republican" and not the person behind it.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

limepro said:


> He shops in the local grocery store by himself near my house, he stops and talks to anyone that wants to, he isn't a reclusive person at all. It is sad some people only see "Republican" and not the person behind it.


He's recognizable to you because you see him around but he needs to have many more people recognize him.

I have never voted straight Democrat or Republican. I vote for who I think will do the best job.

Out of the 121 Republicans  and two or three possible Democrats running, I kinda like Jeb Bush.

He seems like a moderate, next door neighbor type of guy.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

observer said:


> He's recognizable to you because you see him around but he needs to have many more people recognize him.
> 
> I have never voted straight Democrat or Republican. I vote for who I think will do the best job.
> 
> ...


I understand he isn't widely recognized like Hillary but the reasons she is recognized are 1) her husband and former president cheating on her and 2) all her **** ups like Benghazi.

No one had heard the name Obama prior to him running and he was mostly absent from the Senate when he was a member.

Everyone knows trump because he made a name for himself outside of politics and he has a big mouth, he has some messed up views but economically may not be all that bad for this country if he didn't have such messed up views on immigration.

I have family ties to Bush so I'm a bit partial there though so even with a degree in political science it is hard to be biased.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Chicago-uber said:


> Cheapass.. Couldn't afford a higher up service such as uber black or select...
> 
> And I'm sure 5 stars was the tip.


Jeb Bush was making a point.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

I don't vote for a party either but the responses because of a party is just infantile. I don't even care for Jeb Bush - I just don't like haters, racists, etc. If a valid reason fine.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

It's compulsory to vote here in Oz. Many turn up, write a profanity on the Voting slip and leave, just to avoid the fine.


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

limepro said:


> He shops in the local grocery store by himself near my house, he stops and talks to anyone that wants to, he isn't a reclusive person at all. It is sad some people only see "Republican" and not the person behind it.


Basing everything I know about politics on Veep (great show, definitely watch it), I assume almost everything an experienced politician does in public (any party) is manufactured and not "real." It could be "real." But I assume it is not.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> It's compulsory to vote here in Oz. Many turn up, write a profanity on the Voting slip and leave, just to avoid the fine.


Compulsory? I thought you were a free society over there?
What about the illegals there? Are they required to vote too? Oh that's right they are shipped to New Guinea.


----------



## headtheball (Jan 26, 2015)

Simon said:


> Jeb Bush was making a point.


Like 95% plus of pax. He was not making a point but rather giving the driver his pointy thing.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Choochie said:


> Compulsory? I thought you were a free society over there?
> What about the illegals there? Are they required to vote too? Oh that's right they are shipped to New Guinea.


The Lefties worked out that if they were gonna have any chance of being elected it had to be compulsory (like being part of a Union at most construction sites).

Being able to convince folk to wait in line to express their democratic right is just too hard to do when there's the great outdoors beckoning. So there's a citation waiting to help folk make up their minds who's gonna run the joint.

So do you have a house or live rough on the streets? If I had a group jump my back fence and pitched a tent at my place I'd be calling the cops to cart them off quick smart.

Why shouldn't Australia prefer to process the many of 100s of thousands of refugees that come knocking at our front door after having applied in a orderly manner? The advantage of being an island is anyone trying to cross our border by boat is spotted quick smart, and like you said helped to some 4th world Pacific Jungle home to stay until they decide its best to go back home and apply the correct way.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> The Lefties worked out that if they were gonna have any chance of being elected it had to be compulsory (like being part of a Union at most construction sites).
> 
> Being able to convince folk to wait in line to express their democratic right is just too hard to do when there's the great outdoors beckoning. So there's a citation waiting to help folk make up their minds who's gonna run the joint.
> 
> ...


Yes I like it.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

headtheball said:


> Like 95% plus of pax. He was not making a point but rather giving the driver his pointy thing.


Let me elaborate...

He was making a media point that he supports Uber type jobs because his opponent... does not


----------



## headtheball (Jan 26, 2015)

Simon said:


> He was making a media point that he supports Uber type jobs because his opponent... does not


Yes, wouldn't it be great if all of the non execs were IC's?

America would be great again. Luber is shining light on the path to awesomeness in Utopia.

Ya right.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

berserk42 said:


> Basing everything I know about politics on Veep (great show, definitely watch it), I assume almost everything an experienced politician does in public (any party) is manufactured and not "real." It could be "real." But I assume it is not.


You base everything you know about politics on a television show? Un-brilliant.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

headtheball said:


> I hate it.
> Like we are buddies or something.
> Promotes talking and the dreaded, end of ride hand shake.


I'd prefer to put them in the trunk if that was an option


----------

